# Any Rochester/Western NY folks?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

As the title says, any Rochester, NY or Western NY folks around?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Buffalo, NY in the house!


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

long Island New York here


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

You guys should follow on the next thread about West NY/PA/OH. We're gonna meet up next month at a race track and would be awesome if you guys could come too


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i used to live in buffalo ny until 99, i go back every year to see the rest of my family i miss it up there!


----------

